# boycott mountain bike action mag



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO

first off everyone knows the reviews are really adds....

second off they are hypocrites. They say no one should be on illegal trails but every month there are pictures of their "test bikes" on said illegal trails

and now this

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=694587

please ask your local bike shop to stop selling this mag


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My subscription ended a few months back. I think I'll keep it that way!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Bob, you should edit the title to say "Mountain Bike Action."


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

agreed


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that is the biggest load ever! how do you even say definitivly what is and isnt a dh bike? travel? tires? fork?


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

lets just hope the proper biking authorities know that the mag is run by retardos with nothing better to do, than bag on something they know absolutely nothing about.

thank febus im eurotrash and here things are moving the other way round, its becoming more and more accepted.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Its about time the rest of your joined this boycott  I got sick of their garbage years ago, never did I think they would become anti-mountain biking... :madman:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone actually read that garbage to begin with?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

dowst said:


> Does anyone actually read that garbage to begin with?


My thoughts exactly. Rehashed crap with the same topics rewritten every other month. Need to know how to bunnyhop? Just get MBA 'cause they've got an article on how to do it just about every other month.


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

Take it a step further too, let the bike companies supporting them in advertising know how you dislike the magazine and their proposals for DH bikes.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Yup*

Advertisers and Distributers is the way to hurt them..


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Advice taken. Five years ago.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

i immediately felt pissed when I saw the article...
to finger point DH & FR and not AM or XC is just rediculous. I see ALL kinds of riders blazing new trails from time to time.

MBA caters to the 29er now anyway...that's all you see on their pages.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Yes, tell it to the advertisers*

It's the most potent and effective way to starve the beast. You want to bring down a magazine, go after the advertising. Magazine's these days are running very narrow profits due to the internet and a small hit at their advertising revenue and they're done. MBA is owned by a conglomerate however, so it's a little tougher.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

oooh, maybe we could plan a civil protest or start an online petition! yeah!


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Race Face is gone but MBA lives on.....life just aint fair :-(


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm I plan on writing a long, well thought-out message to them. Will write as the prez of a club of XC riders....blah blah blah. As suggested above, maybe a note to Mssrs. Speshy and Zokie as well.

......idiots


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Advice taken, around 1996.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Done. Joining the boycott. Maybe someone can write a quick email for us to use as a template. Beach one of us can use that template to send to bike companies to boycott MBA.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

They cater to the naive and uninformed crowd,amazed they still publish,a seasoned Mtb would never soil themselves with such trash.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

pinkrobe said:


> Advice taken, around 1996.


Ditto


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Mountain Bike Action is garbage. Every time I read that drivel I feel like it was written by a 10 year old.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Terrible article. Some of the 5" to 7" bikes can be ridden some trails just as fast as a dedicated DH bike. MBA you guys suck a big [email protected]$K. To the writers of that crappy MBA article, Once you open the door to banning one kind of bike you open the door for a ban on others than where does it end?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Meh. I read Dirt Rag, Bike, and Dirt. 

Dirt Rag is probably the most honest, unbiased, and detailed with their bike and component reviews. They're also HUGE on advocacy

Bike has rad articles about destinations, new trail areas, trail advocacy and their bike reviews are pretty good to read and often of bikes that I'm interested in.

Dirt is simply the best for anything dh related. A little heavy on advertisements, but if something is shyte they aren't afraid to say it.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

monstertiki said:


> Terrible article. Some of the 5" to 7" bikes can be ridden some trails just as fast as a dedicated DH bike. MBA you guys suck a big [email protected]$K. To the writers of that crappy MBA article, Once you open the door to banning one kind of bike you open the door for a ban on others than where does it end?


Exactly! Its a slippery slope, next thing you know they will be joining the Audobons and fighting against all bikes.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

lol a couple of rivets would take less than 30sec to remove and voila, no "closed course or racing only" bull$hit.

What a bunch of bananas


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

eabos said:


> Race Face is gone but MBA lives on.....life just aint fair :-(


your mom being hairy like chewy and fat like Jaba, just aint fair! :eekster:


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Have not even looked at that POS mag in the last 5 years.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

it's true that the mag sucks. 

it's more true that this should be posted in every manufacturer forum. the advertisers need to see the crapstorm they are causing. 

the mag has always been crap and the editors, richard cunningham and now mac whatever are both fools and always have been. i stopped reading it years ago, but occasionally come across a copy in a waiting room and browse it. 20 years later and it's still the same. pure drivel.

this needs to reach the bike manufacturers as it's ads that pay for that $h!t mag. hell, a lot of the brands advertising in there have dh bikes. i'm sure they'd love to see that mba is trying to kill a segment of their business and they are paying for them to do it.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

if anything, all emails related to this article should be sent to trek, giant and specialized. they are the big money advertisers who will be affected by this article. 

all three carry dh bikes and i'm sure they wouldn't be happy to see their advertising dollars being used to run articles recommending their bikes in this segment be banned from trail and be race only


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

How about we tattoo a head badge on the foreheads of the morons who come up with this crap. 
I can think of a few good words.... most of which I shouldn't repeat.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been boycoting MBA for anything except toilet paper since the mid nineties.

Pure crap of a magazine, and pretty poor toilet paper as well.

That article is typical, too bad people will actually read it and believe them.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

qbert2000 said:


> if anything, all emails related to this article should be sent to trek, giant and specialized. they are the big money advertisers who will be affected by this article.
> 
> all three carry dh bikes and i'm sure they wouldn't be happy to see their advertising dollars being used to run articles recommending their bikes in this segment be banned from trail and be race only


I already sent e-mails both to Spesh and Trek, and I've just now posted in the Spesh and Trek forums. Somebody needs to do Turner and Santa Cruz as well...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7872574

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7872585


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> lol a couple of rivets would take less than 30sec to remove and voila, no "closed course or racing only" bull$hit.
> 
> What a bunch of bananas


My thoughts exactly! Who decided that rivets were bulletproof and couldn't be removed quickly and easily? Hmmmm.... big question is, which of the power tools in my shop should I use? Drill 'em out? Angle grinder? Dremel?  Or how about a can of spray paint to obliterate the stupid head tube badge? Oh, well, at least they succeeded in one thing- a crappy mag I have ignored for years irritated me enough to get my attention (but didn't get me to subscribe or purchase...)


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> I already sent e-mails both to Spesh and Trek, and I've just now posted in the Spesh and Trek forums. Somebody needs to do Turner and Santa Cruz as well...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7872574
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7872585


sounds like based on the other articles, it's all one big april fool's issue?

joking weight weenie article about swapping top caps.

joking component review saying you should replace stems ever 1-2yrs because they go bad?

joking...

...thread about dh bikes being banned?

Sounds like a great april fool's issue to me!

...or the magazine REALLY is THAT bad. In which case, this **** is funny


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

In MBA land, there are 12 Aprils per year.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

doodooboi said:


> your mom being hairy like chewy and fat like Jaba, just aint fair! :eekster:


Suck it ya Pigmy


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It's an editorial dude. One guy's opinion. Who cares.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> It's an editorial dude. Some guy's opinion (who wouldn't sign the piece). Who cares.


fixed it for ya


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

redmr2_man said:


> sounds like based on the other articles, it's all one big april fool's issue?
> 
> joking weight weenie article about swapping top caps.
> 
> ...


even if it is a april fools joke that is just plain dumb and they still d
should be boycotted....it would like be telling a racist joke...no place for it


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

So does everyone really disagree with the statement that most of the illegal building is due to the "downhill/freeride/dirtjump" folks? 

I think it's a pretty valid statement, but it stems from the fact that most trails are not built with the type of riding that we prefer. Everyone is so freaked out about liability and lawsuit happy a-holes that trails are degrading to dirt sidewalks.... so naturally the fun stuff is added or "hidden" in the offshoots the develop. 

and racist jokes are still funny


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

FloridaFish said:


> So does everyone really disagree with the statement that most of the illegal building is due to the "downhill/freeride/dirtjump" folks?


There's also a difference between illegal and unauthorized building (yeah, grey zone, I know). There are a lot of famous trails that were built without authorization that ended up being "approved" by whatever govt. body that oversees the land. Can you imagine if these trails weren't built?

I think the question of illegal trail builing is irrelevant to the idea of labeling and banning bikes on certain trails. Two seperate issues. Banning DH bikes would only result in MORE illegal trails.


----------



## Zodiac (May 14, 2006)

Sorry to say but as a brit living over here I find all the US MTB mags to be a pile of shite. Crap editorial, ads for 'tests', very thin on the content side. 

Compare to a UK mag like MBR, Dirt. That's why I subscribe to both. For a while I thought it was because US journos had no talent but blatantly that's not true. Wired for example is an awesome mag.

Best solution? Don't buy the piece of junk.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Ap;ril fools or not evidently it just brings to attention that this a mag that needs to be put to rest,not even one in support on this thread,you think they check this stuff out or even care?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I know some of you guys are in different time zones and things generally move a bit slower up here in Canada on account of the cold, but we're only about 2/3's through march...


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh and according to there last issue you should replace your bike about about every week or two, if you downhill your bike it might only last a day  They keep getting dumber every issue to bad it wasnt soft id wipe my ass with it.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Boycotting is a little weak. I use to pick it up and skim it in the barnes and noble but now this magazine is dead to me. I may even bury it somewhere in the home remodel section so no one accidentally wants to read it.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Zodiac said:


> Sorry to say but as a brit living over here I find all the US MTB mags to be a pile of shite. Crap editorial, ads for 'tests', very thin on the content side.
> 
> Compare to a UK mag like MBR, Dirt. That's why I subscribe to both. For a while I thought it was because US journos had no talent but blatantly that's not true. Wired for example is an awesome mag.
> 
> Best solution? Don't buy the piece of junk.


Brit Moto(Road Race) mags tend to be superior as well...Hmmm...

I'm sure these turds will be at Sea Otter in some capacity......


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I know some of you guys are in different time zones and things generally move a bit slower up here in Canada on account of the cold, but we're only about 2/3's through march...


Here in good 'ol 'merica magazines generally appear about two months before their cover date....not sure why


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

NorKal said:


> Here in good 'ol 'merica magazines generally appear about two months before their cover date....not sure why


Thats cuz were the future... be afraid


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> it's true that the mag sucks.
> 
> the mag has always been crap and the editors, richard cunningham and now mac whatever are both fools and always have been. i stopped reading it years ago, but occasionally come across a copy in a waiting room and browse it. 20 years later and it's still the same. pure drivel.
> it.


reality check.....it's a few guys who make the mag...a photographer who always takes pics on illegal trails (the same ones they say they shouldn't be on) an old man RC who looks like a hippy and pushing 60. writes about surfing a tsunami (he really did a few years back) ....

IMO ...honestly these guys just s u c k


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I honest to god buy MBA, when I'm shopping for bikestuffs.

I buy it just for the ads.

If I want a good time, I buy Decline.


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> .... an old man RC who looks like a hippy and pushing 60.


RC is not working for them anymore.

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/4607.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

iRider said:


> RC is not working for them anymore.
> 
> http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/4607.html


puzzling....but I saw him with the crew in dec or jan this year


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

oh and one more thing I hate about MBA, the photography is terrible. I'm no pro photog, but the pictures look like garbage compared to Bike or other mags.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

iRider said:


> RC is not working for them anymore.
> 
> http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/4607.html


that link triggered some malware warnings on my computer.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

It's kind of hard for me to boycott something that I would never buy in the first place.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

I actually don't read any bike mag,there are plenty of other places to get info on the industry and new and improved parts frames,etc.the stories are cute but I'd rather be out with my friends creating my own stories and adventure. I have no interest in the tech advice,been building and maintaining on my own for over twenty years.for new riders bike mags make sense but realistically in the end all you need is your bike a trail and your friends.


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

So, how do we show that their utterly stupid article is not appreciated???? Saying we are not going to buy their magazine won’t do anything, but if we all find as many MBA Magazines as we can, rip out the subscribe card & write “ because of your article on DH bike’s you magazine is no longer needed” Not only does go directly to them, but they have to pay for the postage for us to tell them to Fu*k off! Brilliant?


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

VP Not Free said:


> So, how do we show that their utterly stupid article is not appreciated???? Saying we are not going to buy their magazine won't do anything, but if we all find as many MBA Magazines as we can, rip out the subscribe card & write " because of your article on DH bike's you magazine is no longer needed" Not only does go directly to them, but they have to pay for the postage for us to tell them to Fu*k off! Brilliant?


Hmmm... Thats not a bad idea!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

VP Not Free said:


> So, how do we show that their utterly stupid article is not appreciated???? Saying we are not going to buy their magazine won't do anything, but if we all find as many MBA Magazines as we can, rip out the subscribe card & write " because of your article on DH bike's you magazine is no longer needed" Not only does go directly to them, but they have to pay for the postage for us to tell them to Fu*k off! Brilliant?


Good Idea:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

VP Not Free said:


> So, how do we show that their utterly stupid article is not appreciated???? Saying we are not going to buy their magazine won't do anything, but if we all find as many MBA Magazines as we can, rip out the subscribe card & write " because of your article on DH bike's you magazine is no longer needed" Not only does go directly to them, but they have to pay for the postage for us to tell them to Fu*k off! Brilliant?


\
i am in


----------



## VP Not Free (May 25, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> \
> i am in


Think about it, if you want to really do something, post this idea on every forum, Facebook, & youTube. I think if you posted on YouTube something like Downhillers against MBA Magazine, you should get over one million views in a month. Let's just say that 200,000 biker's thinks this is a cool Idea. Each biker has 30 magazine's, it takes less than a minute to rip them out, write DH on them, & throw them in the mail. I am not sure but I think it cost them $.23 cents to mail each one that is $1,400,000.00 dollars. All those magazines are like a ticking time bomb out there for them. If Tosh.0 found this & put it on TV ????????


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

Mountain Bike Fiction parody from 2005... :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Catch me if you can*

Im amazed at this bs. We need to stick together. We stopped the toll road. To the haters I say. Get the f--k out of my way.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

It is lame to have certifications. It reminds me of back in the day when snowboarding had certifications to ride the mountain and certain lifts. It sounds like an idea of someone who doesn't ride bikes. However, for it to go in as a reality would take a lot. I don't think it would ever happen. 

I read mba magazine articles (any magazine) with a grain of salt. Their reviews will be biased because the don't want to step in the toes of those who pay the bills. I get it. I read it for introduction of new parts not yet seen and don't pay too much attention to the review.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

*now Richard Conningham from MBA is working for PINKBIKE!!*

this is just funny, after all the rant about MBA, Richard Conningham is now ''writing for PINKBIKE" .......


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

I only use Pinkbike for the classifieds,as long as this is good I could care less about hacks like Conningham.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/ex-mountain-bike-action-editor-richard-cunningham-joins-pinkbike/

Yep, this should be good. Now they'll get editorials that talk about the "top 10 hydration packs for trail riding", and "what 29er for me"...that all end with "Sick, brah! :thumbsup:".


----------

